

How often do you update your landing page before launch? - joshuahays

Just curious as I continue to update ours not so much based on the product being improved but my desire to continually improve upon the branding. And by continue I mean 2-3 times a year.
======
GoldenNirvana
How drastically does the landing page change? How many users do you have? This
will have significant impact on the perception of your brand. If you have a
lot of users, constantly updating your landing page may result in confusion
and ultimately brand dilution.

~~~
joshuahays
Good point, and the answer is right now we don't really have any users - so
updating front-end stuff isn't that big of a deal. However, I may have worded
it wrong regarding why the updates were made. I am a brand nazi, so we weren't
changing the brand as much as we were fine tuning it and further implementing
it into the front pages.

~~~
GoldenNirvana
I don't see that that would be an issue. As you say, limited users and fine-
tuning the brand should not be deleterious to the user perception. Of course
once you get more traction every change to the branding should be validated.
Good luck!

~~~
joshuahays
Indeed! Thanks.

